
Lung Collapses Are a Surprisingly Common Esports Injury - pizza
https://compete.kotaku.com/lung-collapses-are-a-surprisingly-common-esports-injury-1795731971
======
Nomentatus
"common among tall skinny men" \- 1 or 2 per cent of the population have EDS,
Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome and 95% are never diagnosed. Marfans habitus (tall
skinny etc) is typical but not uniform in EDS. Lung collapses appear to be
more frequent in EDS, and Esports are more attractive than physical sports for
those with EDS because EDS makes sports injuries very frequent. Fatigue, an
allergy-like condition, dysautonomia(dizzyness for example), anxiety and
flexibility (when young) are common symptoms.

[https://edsalert.wordpress.com/2009/03/24/abnormalities-
of-t...](https://edsalert.wordpress.com/2009/03/24/abnormalities-of-the-lungs-
and-thoracic-cage-in-the-ehlers-danlos-syndrome-abstract/)

[https://rd.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF02938195?no-
access...](https://rd.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF02938195?no-access=true)

------
QAPereo
Are they common? The examples are largely given without context including the
general rate of this condition in similar populations. Is this cherrypicked
data, or real? Who knows...

Edit: If I missed the relevant information, could someone please point me to
it?

Edit: I don’t mind downvotes, but I’m curious about what’s drawing them.

~~~
justboxing
Not sure why you are getting down-voted. The article doesn't refer to any data
that could give an insight into how common Lung collapses are.

> I reached out to three medical professionals in hopes of finding out whether
> there was, however improbable it might sound, a connection between esports
> and collapsed lungs.

and

> Without hard data, though, Bunney was hesitant to draw a correlation

It looks like the author just spoke to 3 med professionals, 1 of who is quoted
as saying there is no hard data.

------
mixnmatch
"Indoor air pollution, the degradation of indoor air quality by harmful
chemicals and other materials, can be up to 10 times worse than outdoor air
pollution."

------
lightedman
There's no data in this article to support the basic headline.

~~~
tzs
Wikipedia says that the rate of primary (not associated with lung disease)
spontaneous lung collapse among males in the general population is 7.4 per
100k per year.

The article says there were at least 6 cases in the last 7 years among high
profile players. Anyone know how many players are "high profile"? If it is
less than about 11.5k, then the rate among them would be higher than that of
the general population.

To count as "surprisingly common" the rate would have to be quite a bit higher
than that of the general population. Maybe 5x? So then the question is are
there less than about 2.3k "high profile" players?

~~~
nerdponx
This looks like a case of the base rate fallacy:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base_rate_fallacy](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base_rate_fallacy)

